# Lens profile for Canon G7X?



## Hoggy (May 7, 2015)

Hopefully this is the right forum section for this..

Does anyone know if there's ever going to be a lens profile for this camera?  I know there's already one for the Canon S100, but will the G7X ever have one too -- or doesn't it need one for some reason?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

If it's a new model, I'd expect that there'll be an automatic lens correction applied. Check in the Lens Correction panel in Develop, use the Profile Tab, do not attempt to click in the "Enable Profile Corrections" box, instead look at the bottom of the panel to check if there's an information message saying "Built-in Lens Profile applied". If it's there, then that's your answer.


----------



## Hoggy (May 7, 2015)

Ahh..  OOPS!

I've been looking in the basic tab of the LR-LC panel for that info..  Now I notice it under the 'profile' tab only.
And indeed - it _does_ say built-in corrections were applied.  :blush:

I also note that it still says it when the 'enable profile correction' is checked/enabled..  For which it chooses the PowerShot G1X profile - which I was actually using for a while until I realized it was doing funny things to the image, namely the edges.

Asked and answered!  Thanks.


----------

